# ارجو وضع نوتات موسيقية لكل من عندة للالحان والترنيم المسيحية



## m_90n (14 فبراير 2008)

ارجو تثبيت هذا الموضوع ان توضوع هنا في نعمة المسيح نوتات لعزف الترنيم والالحان وتعليم النوتة

:new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5:


----------



## m_90n (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو وضع نوتات موسيقية لكل من عندة للالحان والترنيم المسيحية*

انا بصراحة تربية موسيقية اسيوط ووجدت انة اذا تواجدت نوتات للترنيم والالحان شيكون هناك فارق كبير 
لذا ارجو بدا المشاركو منذ بداية قرائة الموضوع


----------



## m_90n (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو وضع نوتات موسيقية لكل من عندة للالحان والترنيم المسيحية*

كما ارجو من المشرفين ان يو ضحوا كيفية رفع ملفات النوتات وmidi وملفات النوتات


----------



## cobcob (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو وضع نوتات موسيقية لكل من عندة للالحان والترنيم المسيحية*

*أعتقد ان الموقع ده هيفيدك

http://www.taranimarabia.org/pages/Home.aspx

بس ياريت انت بقى تسمعنا شغلك *​


----------



## m_90n (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو وضع نوتات موسيقية لكل من عندة للالحان والترنيم المسيحية*

اختي في المسيح صراحة انا شفت الموقع دة قبل كدة بس معجبنيش قوي لكن انا لقيت موقع اقوي بكتيررررررررررر وهو


----------



## m_90n (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو وضع نوتات موسيقية لكل من عندة للالحان والترنيم المسيحية*

chordt.atspace.com


----------



## m_90n (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو وضع نوتات موسيقية لكل من عندة للالحان والترنيم المسيحية*

sory chordat.atspace.com


----------



## m_90n (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو وضع نوتات موسيقية لكل من عندة للالحان والترنيم المسيحية*

علي فكرة انا عندي حاجات كتير اسمعهلكم من النت لكبار عازفي العود بذات العود لانة تخصصي في الكلية هه بس ممكن جيتار هل ممكن احط رابط يسمع منة المشاهدين مقطوعات من اليوتيوب انا بس محتاج صلوتكم وتعضدكم وربن يكمل انا ناوي احط دروس تعليمية كمان just pray for me


----------



## m_90n (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو وضع نوتات موسيقية لكل من عندة للالحان والترنيم المسيحية*

نسخن باية من الرابط دة http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igYSqwzZT_k


----------



## m_90n (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو وضع نوتات موسيقية لكل من عندة للالحان والترنيم المسيحية*

نبتدي http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igYSqwzZT_k


----------



## costaman (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ارجو وضع نوتات موسيقية لكل من عندة للالحان والترنيم المسيحية*

ده موقع مسيحي رائع لتعليم الجيتار يمكن ده الوحيد من نوعه علي النت www.aboelnagaradio.987mb.com


----------

